# SERIUSOULY BAD HEAT RASH



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi guys, i am new here, i was hoping to find out some info on how to get bigger, but i noticed this section, i have a condition that i do not sweat at all, when i feel hot i get a weird rash all over my body which really hurts and my body goes all red, it feels like im getting a needle put through me everywhere, it usually comes out when i feel hot or humid, when im emotional, nervouse, excited, drowsy, warm, etc, if anyone knows how i can treat this i would appreciate it if you can share this with me, i have been to the doctors and non of their medicines work.

Thank You.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Try Aloe Vera...Read the warning as I am not a doctor...but you can drink the stuff so it should do right by ya..


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

omg i used to have exactly the same problem 3 years back, i never went to the doc tho, it lasted about 2months and never had it after that. Didnt use anything, jus got better with time.


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

ive had it for 2years, i am growing a Aloe Vera plant atm my mum also suggest it cellaratt, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

i had it when i was small, just went after a week or two

used to carry a hand fan with me and eat ice lol


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

lol , i think is something to do with my blood stream, im not 100% sure though, it stops me from working out properly i have to have really long breaks.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Does it go white when in the sun??? Also is it across the back upper arms with blotches on chest and around groin area?


----------



## JackStewart (Jul 22, 2008)

could be eczema..


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Could be the cothes you're wearing .... loose fitting cotton is best.


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

it happens even when im topless or what ever, the places it comes out go all red with bumpy skin that look like very small spots it usually comes out all over my arms, legs, back, chest, and stomach.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Did any of the Doctors mention that it could be fungal?


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

nope i dont think that they know what it is


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont think its fungal


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like prickly heat, my sister has just come back from holiday and she is suffering with it at the moment. Her whole body is red, itchy and painful.

She cant sit still for longer then a minute with out itching etc, quite amusing. LOL


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

but mine goes and comes again when im hot


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Graham24 said:


> Sounds like prickly heat, my sister has just come back from holiday and she is suffering with it at the moment. Her whole body is red, itchy and painful.
> 
> She cant sit still for longer then a minute with out itching etc, quite amusing. LOL


Tell her to take some Zirtek anti allergy tablets,it will go within hours.

I had lots of skin peel and bleed etc the first time i had prickly heat and suffered for about 3weeks after my holidays because i didn't know what it was.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to go to a dermatologist mate.

Get a refferal from your gp and then youll be put on the nhs waiting list for a good 3-6 months before you can see a specialist, but they will do a few tests (maybe not have to) and find out exactly what it is.

Sounds like miliaria rubra (heat/sweat rash). But you cant be certain.

Does it come when your skin is exposed to the sun? If it is when your skin is exposed to the sun then it could be more serious.

It could be an allergic reaction to something aswell, something youve been eating or drinking and are unaware of it.

Its a rash/dermatitis of some sort, but we cant simply daignose over the net.

If you could be more specific then its easier, do you go on sunbeds? Do you get it when you exercise? Is it there all the time? Did you have unprotected sex and not have std tests etc etc...there are thousands of possibilities.

From what youve described it could be anything from simple prickly heat rash all the way to a chemical reaction etc...its impossible to say. Chances are that its only a form of miliaria (sweat rash) which is simply fungus in the skin feeding on old sweat, nothing serious and can be treated v easily. But there are literally hundreds/thousands of things that it could be.

Get a referal from your gp and stand in line for the nhs for 6 months...least then youll know what is really causing it.

You can try some piriton allergy tablets and hydrocortisone in the meantime. If it is simply sweat rash then this will make it better.

If however its something else then youll be prescribed stronger cortico steroids like prednisolone or even a cream such as clobetasol propionate, tbh though it doesnt sound serious.

Dont mean to alarm you mate, chances are its just miliaria rubra, but best get it checked out. If it was anything serious then after 2 years you wouldve noticed some other symptoms, seeing as youve had it for 2 years and otherwise you feel well and healthy, its v unlikely to be anything serious, but get it looked t by a dermatologist mate.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Britbb said:


> Chances are that its only a form of miliaria (sweat rash) which is simply fungus in the skin feeding on old sweat, nothing serious and can be treated v easily.


This is what I suffer from, my whole back goes red and all over shoulders and biceps, plus various other areas, this is easily treated with a Selsun (Anti Dandruf Shampoo - believe it or not).

You rub the shampoo into the effected areas leave for 3 mins and then wash off do this twice a week for first two weeks and then once a week after that, mine went in the first week, after years of trying things like piriton, anti bac soap etc...

For the price of £3.75 it might be worth a try mate, but BritB is right get your self referred.


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ask any old soldier and he will agree what you have is prickly heat. Had it several times in different parts of the hot world.

Read this lnk.

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=298#


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

Britbb said:


> You need to go to a dermatologist mate.
> 
> Get a refferal from your gp and then youll be put on the nhs waiting list for a good 3-6 months before you can see a specialist, but they will do a few tests (maybe not have to) and find out exactly what it is.
> 
> ...


thanks ill try and get a referral from my gp.


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

Harry said:


> This is what I suffer from, my whole back goes red and all over shoulders and biceps, plus various other areas, this is easily treated with a Selsun (Anti Dandruf Shampoo - believe it or not).
> 
> You rub the shampoo into the effected areas leave for 3 mins and then wash off do this twice a week for first two weeks and then once a week after that, mine went in the first week, after years of trying things like piriton, anti bac soap etc...
> 
> For the price of £3.75 it might be worth a try mate, but BritB is right get your self referred.


thanks mate its actually helping i really really appreciate it


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

does sound a lot like prickly heat to me!

hubby gets it! He takes antihistamines and they seem to help - also chamomile lotion takes the prickle out somewhat! He got some cream from the doc that helps, dunno what it is called though. Prescription only random thing! Think it has steroids in it like an eczema cream. hope this helps!


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Take some anti hystimine before you train like claratyne and see if you still get it.

Fivos


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

The Undertaker said:


> thanks mate its actually helping i really really appreciate it


Nice one matey, thanks for the feedback :thumbup1:


----------

